# Can I drive Lyft nationwide?



## das2739 (Jan 4, 2018)

I know that Uber is regional based on where your car is registered, but can I drive Lyft nationwide? ...like, cross country and still get sent riders and earn money? Thanks!


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

das2739 said:


> I know that Uber is regional based on where your car is registered, but can I drive Lyft nationwide? ...like, cross country and still get sent riders and earn money? Thanks!


UBER is limited to your authorized jurisdiction...for some they can drive Allstate wide....however, that may be in a more Progressive market. With LYFT, you are free to drive cross country...Nationwide is on your side.


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)




----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

I normally drive with Lyft in Indianapolis... Made the mistake if taking a trip in Flint Michigan a few weeks ago.... Never again


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

You can drive nationwide...but why would you want to drive for Lyft???

...I shudder at the thought.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Merc7186 said:


> You can drive nationwide...but why would you want to drive for Lyft???
> 
> ...I shudder at the thought.


Uber is so much better...rofl


----------



## Brunch (Nov 4, 2016)

This would be a question to ask Lyft and your insurance agent. There are many jurisdictions that have special requirements including business licences, for-hire permits, city knowledge testing and a defensive driving course. You may be required to have in-state plates, registration, insurance...etc, etc...


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Brunch said:


> This would be a question to ask Lyft and your insurance agent. There are many jurisdictions that have special requirements including business licences, for-hire permits, city knowledge testing and a defensive driving course. You may be required to have in-state plates, registration, insurance...etc, etc...


I live in Indianapolis, I'm in Flint Michigan for the weekend with my kids. When I was on the way up here I turned Lyft on and immediately got a 59 mile trip.... Point is most the time you are fine driving in another state just be careful


----------



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

You can but you will be violating state and local laws in many areas. Some states require an in-state drivers license and license plates. Some require registration and payment of fees. Some have requirements for proof of insurance, etc. Uber seems to be more knowledgeable than Lyft in that regard, and thus you can only drive in your market.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

PickEmUp said:


> You can but you will be violating state and local laws in many areas. Some states require an in-state drivers license and license plates. Some require registration and payment of fees. Some have requirements for proof of insurance, etc. Uber seems to be more knowledgeable than Lyft in that regard, and thus you can only drive in your market.


The disclaimer to this would be that the states can not require you to register a car prior to being a resident for 30 days. In regards to licenses, again these are few and far between


----------



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> The disclaimer to this would be that the states can not require you to register a car prior to being a resident for 30 days. In regards to licenses, again these are few and far between


The state DMV may not be able to require registration prior to 30 days but the state public service commission or whatever agency regulates taxis and rideshare certainly can. Some states require inspection of vehicle, drivers license, license plates and insurance before a permit is issued.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

PickEmUp said:


> The state DMV may not be able to require registration prior to 30 days but the state public service commission or whatever agency regulates taxis and rideshare certainly can. Some states require inspection of vehicle, drivers license, license plates and insurance before a permit is issued.


I'm not going to pretend to know 100% which ones do, I've only heard of states in the North East doing anything in regards to this


----------



## William Fenton (Jan 1, 2018)

The issue that would come up for me with nationwide driving are the different regional rates, if you are driving a pax across states or out of your area the max pax rate would kick in and you may drive a long distance for no money.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

William Fenton said:


> The issue that would come up for me with nationwide driving are the different regional rates, if you are driving a pax across states or out of your area the max pax rate would kick in and you may drive a long distance for no money.


The rate you receive is the rate where the RIDE ORIGINATED.

So for instance in Laguna Beach, the rate is 87 cents a mile. When I drive someone from Laguna to Los Angeles, I get 87 cents a mile the whole way. In Los Angeles the rate is 72 cents a mile. If I drive someone from Los Angeles to Laguna, I'd get 72 cents a mile the whole way.



das2739 said:


> I know that Uber is regional based on where your car is registered, but can I drive Lyft nationwide? ...like, cross country and still get sent riders and earn money? Thanks!


You can drive in the market you are registered in. Driving outside that market is dependant on the local regulations of the other markets. For instance you cannot drive in Las Vegas unless you are licenced in Nevada, registered in nevada, and have both a nevada business license and a Clark county business license.

On the other hand I have heard of people driving lyft/uber in Phoenix while being registered in other states.

In California you must be registered in California but can drive anywhere in the state.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

das2739 said:


> I know that Uber is regional based on where your car is registered, but can I drive Lyft nationwide? ...like, cross country and still get sent riders and earn money? Thanks!


Payday loans are available coast-to-coast, yes.

Cheers,

Lyft Payday Loan Support


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Trump Economics said:


> Payday loans are available coast-to-coast, yes.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Lyft Payday Loan Support


I just made $17 on my way from Standish Michigan back to Indianapolis.... Saginaw Michigan was the first city I hit and both were on my way....


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Juggalo9er said:


> I just made $17 on my way from Standish Michigan back to Indianapolis.... Saginaw Michigan was the first city I hit and both were on my way....


$17 bucks. Can you spare $3?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Trump Economics said:


> $17 bucks. Can you spare $3?


It took me all of 22 minutes
.. Yes I give high interest loans
.. Please start talking to me about the good ole days off driving when passengers begged you to take them somewhere and everyone tipped


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Juggalo9er said:


> It took me all of 22 minutes
> .. Yes I give high interest loans
> .. Please start talking to me about the good ole days off driving when passengers begged you to take them somewhere and everyone tipped


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Trump Economics said:


> View attachment 192965


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Homeless as a cat! Let's all watch Zeitgeist the movie and learn about how the government has no money. Love me some Lyft poop-corn.

Skip to the the 1 hour, 16 minute mark (1:16.00)


----------

